# Pop/Rock solo's on mandolin



## Robert J.M. (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi folks,

You can also play Pop/Rock solo’s on a mandolin.
Check out our website named: Robert Rocks The Mandolin.
Take care and keep on rockin', Robert

http://rdenronden.magix.net/public/


----------

